# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Ngôn ngữ Nhật học rất dễ mức lương ngôn ngữ Nhật lại cao

## Trans24h

Tiếng Nhật là một ngoại ngữ thu hút các bạn trẻ theo học bên cạnh tiếng Anh hay tiếng Hoa. Vậy tiếng Nhật khó hay dễ? Nên học trường nào? Điểm chuẩn ngôn ngữ Nhật ra sao? Lương ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật có thật sự hấp dẫn không?

*Tiếng Nhật khó hay dễ*

Trước khi chọn ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật để theo học, nhiều bạn thí sinh thường thắc mắc học tiếng Nhật khó hay dễ hơn so với các ngoại ngữ khác. Rất nhiều người mới bắt đầu học tiếng Nhật sẽ dễ bị sock  vì sự khác biệt hoàn toàn giữ tiếng Nhật với hệ chữ latin mà người Việt hay sử dụng. Trong tiếng Nhật có đến 3 bộ chữ : Hiragana, Katakana, Kanji. Bộ chữ Hiragana là bộ chữ cốt yếu nhất mà hầu hết bất cứ ai học tiếng Nhật đều phải nắm vững. Bộ chữ Katakana phần lớn được dùng để viết những từ mượn từ nước ngoài. Cuối cùng là bộ chữ Kanji có nguồn gốc từ chữ Hán.

Xem thêm: *[replacer_a]*

*Bộ chữ tiếng Nhật có khá là đặc biệt*

bắt đầu với bộ chữ Hiragana, người học sẽ cảm thấy choáng ngợp với số lượng chữ cái nhiều hơn tiếng Việt. Tiếp theo là bảng Katakana được sử dụng để viết những từ vay mượn từ tiếng nước ngoài. Để học bảng chữ này dễ dàng cũng đòi hỏi người học phải có 1 số ít lượng từ vựng tiếng Anh nhất định. Vấn đề trở nên phức tạp hơn khi học đến bảng chữ cái Kanji. Đây là bảng có hơn 3000 chữ, trong đó có gần 2000 chữ được sử dụng thường xuyên. Mỗi chữ Hán mang một ý nghĩa không giống nhau khi kết hợp với các từ khác biệt và có cách viết khác biệt. Đây cũng được xem là những yếu tố tạo nên độ khó của tiếng Nhật.



*Phát âm tiếng Nhật không khó*

Ngược với chữ viết, việc phát âm tiếng Nhật lại khá dễ dàng. Ngôn ngữ Nhật có 5 nguyên âm: u-ê-o-a-i và được đọc lần lượt là ư-ê-ô-a-i. Các âm khác được đọc bằng cách ghép thêm các phụ âm như k-m-m-s….vào trước nguyên âm và đọc tương tự như vậy. Phát âm tiếng Nhật theo kiểu viết như thế nào thì đọc như vậy nên rất dễ học. Chỉ cần nhớ mặt chữ và ý nghĩa của từ đó nữa là đủ. nhiều người cho rằng phát âm tiếng Nhật khó vì họ thường không bắt kịp những gì người Nhật nói vì cách nói của người Nhật thường rất nhanh.

Vì vậy học ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật khó hay dễ còn phụ thuộc rất rất nhiều vào bản thân người học. Ngôn ngữ Nhật nói riêng hay các ngoại ngữ khác nói chung đều có cái khó riêng. Khi học một ngôn ngữ nào khác tiếng mẹ đẻ, hãy đặt quyết tâm "làm chủ" và biến nó trở chiến thắng cụ cho bản thân. Đây chính là bí quyết chinh phục tất cả các ngôn ngữ.

*Cơ hội việc làm và triển vọng việc làm ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật*

Mối quan hệ hợp tác giữ hai nước Việt Nam và nước Nhật ngày một chặt chẽ trên nhiều lĩnh vực. Ở lĩnh vực kinh tế, ngày một có nhiều công ty, doanh nghiệp Nhật Bản đầu tư vào Việt Nam. Điều này tạo nên cơn sốt nhân sự có trình độ tiếng Nhật. có thể nói cơ hội việc làm cho sinh viên ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật tại nước ra đang rất lớn. Cụ thể, sau khi hoàn sang chương trình đào tạo và tốt nghiệp ngành Ngôn ngữ Nhật thì sinh viên có thể tự tin đảm nhận nhiều công việc như: phiên dịch, biên dịch tiếng Nhật, chuyên viên thương mại giao dịch với bạn Japan, hay kỹ sư cầu nối nước Nhật ...

Xem thêm: Dịch thuật công chứng tiếng Nhật

Cụ thể hơn sinh viên sau khi tốt nghiệp ngành học này có thể làm việc tại những cơ quan, công ty, tổ chức như:
Các cơ quan ngoại giao, văn phòng đại diện, các tổ chức, công ty của chính phủ và phi chính phủ Nhật Bản tại Việt Nam.Các trung tâm ngoại ngữ, trung tâm nghiên cứu về Nhật BảnCông ty kinh doanh về du lịch, nhà hàng ăn uống, khách sạn Nhật Bản, khách sạn tiếp nhận du khách người Nhật Bản.Biên dịch, phiên dịch viên tiếng Nhật tại tập đoàn, công ty liên doanh Japan, soạn thảo văn bản, dịch tiếng Nhật sang tiếng Việt và tiếng Việt sang tiếng Nhật. ...
*Mức lương của ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật*

Mức lương của ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật đối với các sinh viên mới ra trường là điều đáng mơ ước. Các bạn hoàn toàn có khả năng được trả số tiền rất cao nếu thành thạo tiếng Nhật. bởi thế, tận dụng cơ hội này để học hỏi và phát triển bản thân mình ngay từ những ngày khi còn ngồi trên ghế nhà trường rất có khả năng giúp các bạn mang về mức lương khủng ngay sau khi tốt nghiệp.
Mức lương của ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật đối với các bạn sinh viên mới tốt nghiệp chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm trung bình khoảng từ 9 - 15 triệu VNĐ/tháng (400 - 700 USD/tháng)Những cá nhân có kinh nghiệm làm việc có mức lương trung bình khoảng từ 1000 USD/tháng (tương đương 23 triệu VNĐ/tháng).Kinh nghiệm từ 3 - 5 năm trở lên thì mức lương trung bình bạn có thể nhận được sẽ là 1500 USD/tháng (tương đương 34 triệu VNĐ/tháng).Cơ hội việc làm đa dạng, rộng mở và mức lương cuốn hút; ngành ngôn ngữ Nhật thật sự là lựa chọn lý tưởng của các bạn trẻ.

----------

